# Opening the boot



## Nick174 (Feb 20, 2017)

This may seem a bit of a daft question but here goes.

Can you open the boot of a TTC manually i.e without using the key fob?

Mine has never opened this way and I can't find reference to it in the User manual. I just assumed it was an Audi thing as my last TT (Mk 2) was the same.

Only reason I ask is that Audi snagged it yesterday when it was in for some other work and I'm just not convinced it is a fault.

Any replies greatly appreciated

Nick


----------



## Tiger Feet (Mar 1, 2017)

If by TTC you mean coupe, then yes you definitely should be able to open the boot manually.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Which option do you have in the door locking menu?
If only driver door, the boot remains locked but selecting unlock all doors, also the boot can be opened by its handle so without the remote


----------



## Nick174 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi guys thanks for the replies, pretty sure I have all doors selected in menu. Audi said mechanism was really stiff and have replaced under warranty today


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Nick174 said:


> Mine has never opened this way and I can't find reference to it in the User manual.


Page 34

Opening the luggage compartment lid
.. Press the <boot> button on the remote control key for at least several seconds to open the luggage compartment lid. 
Or
.. Lift the luggage compartment lid.

To be honest, I've never got the second option to work.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I havn't used the keyfob and my boot opens as expected.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The boot opens with a button underneath in the traditional location. Has to really, as there is no button in the door like the mk2.

I was caught out once when I tried to open the boot after first getting in and starting the car and thought it was a fault when I pressed it and nothing happened - then I found out I had it set to unlock only the drivers door, changed to all doors and no problem since.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

KevC said:


> Nick174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has never opened this way and I can't find reference to it in the User manual.
> ...


Me too, I've checked the option to open all doors, but still no luck.


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Asked the same question a few days ago since i have the same issue on my roadster.
Option on mmi set to "all doors"
Boot Opens only with remote button (boot button), not manually. It looks like it's unlocked once i push the unlock door button, but then the handle doesn't open it
Did they replace the piece including plate lights?

Thank you


----------

